# Solved: Internet IP Address cannot be configured using TP-Link TL-WR841N



## unholy031 (Dec 15, 2011)

Hello. I brought this TP-Link wireless router months ago, and I decided to use it this time. Upon connecting the cables, all the lights are OK, however, during the installation, my pc cannot find the router. I read that supposedly the IP addresses of my PC and the router should be the same. But, even if i change the IP address (to 192.168.1.xxx), the computer still can't find it. Pinging it results to a timed-out request.

Windows IP Configuration
Host Name microsof-dhj0uv
Primary DNS Suffix
 Node type unknown
IP routing enabled no
WINS Proxy enabled no

Ethernet Adapter Local Area Connection
Connection-specific DNS suffix
Description Scientific-Atlanta WebSTAR 2000 series
es Cable Modem
Physical Address 00-18-68-0C-14-FB
DHCP enabled no
IP address 111.68.60.221
Subnet Mask 255.255.255.0
Default gateway 111.68.60.1
DNS servers 114.108.196.230


Thanks in advance.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Reset the router to factory default settings.
Set your computer's ethernet to a dynamic connection and shut down computer.
Unplug the modem and router.
Make sure there is no USB connected to the modem.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN port and the computer to a router LAN port.
Plug in modem. Plug in router. Boot computer.

You should now have internet access. If not ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## unholy031 (Dec 15, 2011)

May I ask how do you do a dynamic connection? Should I be connected to the net or something? Thanks.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

To configure a dynamic IP address on your Windows Vista or 7 computer:

1. Click Start.
2. Select Network, then Network and Sharing Center, and click Manage network connections or Change adapter settings from the list of tasks.
3. Right click the connection of interest and click Properties.
4. Select Internet Protocol Version 4 (TCP/IPv4) from the list and click the Properties button.
5. Select Obtain an IP address automatically.
6. Select Obtain DNS Server address automatically.
7. Click OK.
8. Click Close.

Windows XP dynamic connection.


----------



## unholy031 (Dec 15, 2011)

Nope, that doesn't do the trick. No internet connection can be established, and ipconfig/all returns this line:

Windows IP Configuration

But when I re-plug the usb cable of the modem to the pc, the internet connection returns.

This might be an off-detail, but my iPod touch receives the wireless signal from the TP -Link, and the router address designated is 192.168.1.1 -- the address which I cannot access via Internet Explorer/Google Chrome.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

In your first post, it appear you have the PC connected directly to the modem and DHCP disabled on the PC. When you connect your PC to the router, and the router to the modem, you need to enable DHCP on the PC by configuring the settings as TerryNet described in post #4 above.

Or if you choose to assign the PC a static address, then you do not want to make it the same as the router IP address. You want it to be on the same subnet, but not within the DHCP range for the router. For example if the router IP address is 192.168.0.1 and its DHCP range is 192.168.0.2 thru 192.168.0.10, then assign static address 192.168.0.11 to your PC.


----------



## unholy031 (Dec 15, 2011)

Assigning a static IP address to my pc always gets my internet go offline.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What is listed in Device Manager under Network Adapters? What, if any, warnings or errors are anywhere in Device Manager?

When you connect the cable to the computer's ethernet port does the ethernet LED light?


----------



## unholy031 (Dec 15, 2011)

Only the Scientific-Atlanta WebSTAR 2000 series cable modem is listed.
As for the errors, I have errors listed in Other Devices:

Other PCI Bridge Device
PCI Memory Controller
SM Bus Controller
USB Controller

These errors have been some time in my pc, but I haven't had any problems that directly relates to these.

Yes, the ethernet LED light illumintaes upon insertion.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

One of those other devices is probably your ethernet. Get from your PC (or motherboard) manufacturer's web site and install your chipset (first) and networking drivers.


----------



## unholy031 (Dec 15, 2011)

So, concisely, an update of my networking drivers? Sorry I'm not that into technical stuff


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes but I would start with the chipset drivers since sometimes the ethernet controller driver is included and other times the latest ethernet driver depends on the latest chipset drivers.


----------



## unholy031 (Dec 15, 2011)

Sure sure. Thanks. I'll run first a diagnostic to see what my motherboard model is, then update everything else. I'll get back ASAP.


----------



## unholy031 (Dec 15, 2011)

DAMN YEAH. That nailed down the problem. Hands down sir!  Happy holidays. !!!!

PS I never knew that such error would be the cause of my distress. THANKS!  ^ -_- ^


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.


----------



## unholy031 (Dec 15, 2011)

I have an Intel Core 2 Duo PC, and my graphics driver is Nvidia nForce630i/ GeForce 7050., and a Scientific Atlanta WebSTAR modem DCP2000. When I connect my TP-Link router from router LAN to my PC, a strange orange blinking light is noticeable at the ethernet port. 

Installation of the router fails at the network connectivity, where it displays that the PC cannot find the router. I cannot access the IP address of the router (192.168.1.1), and ipconfig/all at the CMD program displays the following:

Windows IP Configuration
Host Name microsof-dhj0uv
Primary DNS Suffix
Node type unknown
IP routing enabled no
WINS Proxy enabled no

Ethernet Adapter Local Area Connection
Connection-specific DNS suffix
Description Scientific-Atlanta WebSTAR 2000 series

es Cable Modem
Physical Address 00-18-68-0C-14-FB
DHCP enabled yes
Autoconfiguration enabled yes
IP address 111.68.60.83
Subnet Mask 255.255.255.0
Default gateway 111.68.60.1
DNS servers 114.108.196.231, 114.108.196.231


How can I fix this?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

thats not a router IP - how is the router connected to the modem ?
is it connected to the correct port


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I merged your threads. Please do not start multiple threads on the same topic.

I thought this was solved half a dozen days ago?


----------



## unholy031 (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi, I have been trying to install mg TP-Link (TL-WR841N) router on my new PC. However, when I connect the ethernet cables, and turn on the router, the local internet connection disconnects, and I cannot access the router IP address page. Any clues on how to fix this?

Btw. some notes:
-- I notice an orange light blinking in the etherne port connected from the PC to the router.
-- I received a notif that there is an IP address conflict with another system on the network. However, after restoring the router to factory defaults, I never received any notification, but the problem persisted.
-- I have also updated my motherboard drivers and chipsets prior to this installation.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what are you connecting the router to ? a modem , if so whats the make and model of the modem

connect a PC directly to the modem and post an ipconfig /all after doing a powercycle - see how below

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to power cycle *

"power cycle" process to reboot or reset the modem/router

 Switch off all the devices modem, router and computers also unplug their power cables.
 Wait at least 30 seconds.
 Plug the power cords back in, but don't switch them on.
 First turn on the modem and then wait for a few minutes for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Next switch on the router (if a seperate device ) and then wait for a few minutes for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Now turn on your computer, You should now be able to access the Internet.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

See post # 18 *again*. Don't even think about starting a fourth thread on this topic.


----------



## unholy031 (Dec 15, 2011)

Sorry, I haven't noticed it.
Anyway , I did a powercycle, and got this report.



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : dlsu-99gn9utm7w

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 4:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-90-7E-53-E6

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 114.108.196.231

114.108.196.230

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, December 25, 2011 10:42:56 AM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, December 25, 2011 12:42:56 PM



Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Scientific-Atlanta WebSTAR 2000 series Cable Modem

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-18-68-0C-14-FB

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 111.68.60.87

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 111.68.60.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.25.255.254

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 114.108.196.231

 114.108.196.230

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, December 25, 2011 10:12:27 AM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, December 25, 2011 12:12:27 PM




What should I do?


----------



## unholy031 (Dec 15, 2011)

TerryNet, I installed the same router on a new PC. And sorry for the noob re-threading. :|


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm not sure exactly what symptoms you are seeing and sometimes get confused reading an ipconfig /all like that last one, but here is what I think it is indicating.

You have an apparently good ethernet connection to a router whose LAN address is 192.168.1.1 and an apparently good connection directly to a modem, probably by USB.

*Guessing *that the router is connected to the same modem by ethernet and you are paying for only one public IP address. The router's WAN (Internet) initially gets an IP address assigned, at least long enough to note the DNS Servers, but then gets denied as soon as the extra (or duplicate) IP is noticed on the network.

*If *the guess is correct disconnect the USB connection and power cycle the modem when switching the device connected to it. Never have more than one device connected to it.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm not sure exactly what symptoms you are seeing and sometimes get confused reading an ipconfig /all like that last one, but here is what I think it is indicating.

You have an apparently good ethernet connection to a router whose LAN address is 192.168.1.1 and an apparently good connection directly to a modem, probably by USB.

*Guessing *that the router is connected to the same modem by ethernet and you are paying for only one public IP address. The router's WAN (Internet) initially gets an IP address assigned, at least long enough to note the DNS Servers, but then gets denied as soon as the extra (or duplicate) IP is noticed on the network.

*If *the guess is correct disconnect the USB connection and power cycle the modem when switching the device connected to it. Never have more than one device connected to it.


----------



## unholy031 (Dec 15, 2011)

Hold on. The first time I did the power cycle thing, and disconnected the USB, the problem was solved. Internet connection was established, and I could work on my iPod touch well online.
However, after about 5 hours, my internet disconnected, and I can no longer access the Internet unless the router is turned off and the USB is reconnected again from the modem to the PC. Note that the ethernet cables were not removed or adjusted in any way (from modem to router WAN, and from PC ethernet port to router LAN)

I am getting confused. Why does this happen?

ipconfig/all returns this lines: (This is when the modem is turned on, and the USB reconnected, and ethernet cables were not removed or adjusted in any way)

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : dlsu-99gn9utm7w

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 4:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-90-7E-53-E6

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Scientific-Atlanta WebSTAR 2000 series Cable Modem

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-18-68-0C-14-FB

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

* IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 111.68.60.153*

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 111.68.60.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.25.255.254

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 114.108.196.231

114.108.196.230

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, December 26, 2011 7:06:31 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, December 26, 2011 9:06:31 PM

As you can see, I was assigned a NEW IP address again. Is this a significant detail?


----------



## unholy031 (Dec 15, 2011)

Oh great. When I accessed the LAN address of the router ( I typed 192.168.1.1 in Google Chrome), I changed the IP address to the one I indicated above (111.68.60.153), and EVERYTHING went okay again.

Now, is there any way in which I can have a static IP address assigned to me?

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/406/wano.jpg/


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Now, is there any way in which I can have a static IP address assigned to me?


If you mean a public address I have no idea whether your ISP offers that service.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

unholy031 said:


> Oh great. When I accessed the LAN address of the router ( I typed 192.168.1.1 in Google Chrome), I changed the IP address to the one I indicated above (111.68.60.153), and EVERYTHING went okay again.
> 
> Now, is there any way in which I can have a static IP address assigned to me?


I would not set a static WAN IP address in the router as you have done. What likely will happen is that your ISP's DHCP server may assign the address to another account since it doesn't know you are using the IP address, creating an IP conflict.


----------



## unholy031 (Dec 15, 2011)

So what should I do? Now I got another new IP address. *111.68.60.142* And the same symptoms appear again. Router won't work unless I change my WAN to the indicated address.


----------



## unholy031 (Dec 15, 2011)

I changed it to Dynamic IP and it worked. I'll just send a PM to either of you in case anything gets awry again. THANKS for the help .


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Don't PM us, 'cause helping privately is against the rules and policies. Just post here again.

You're welcome.  When/if you think it's really fixed ...

You can mark this solved using the







button at the upper left of the page.

You can later mark it Unsolved should that become necessary.


----------

